# SO ANNOYED !!!! :evil:



## stockhart (Apr 9, 2007)

There's a girl on a website who owns a rat. She keeps her rat alone, and keeps calling me an idiot whenever I try to explain to her why you should not. She claims she knows everything about rats, more than me. 
Can you guys give me some facts to shove at her ?

Here's what she claimed at one point: 

"Oh, we asked "___ Adoption" and they said if she is healthy then it is FINE!!! "


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

whos the girl and whats the link?


----------



## stockhart (Apr 9, 2007)

Lol, it's on neopets.com. 
http://neopets.com/neoboards/topic.phtml?topic=107717941&next=281#bottom

She's also just said:

"ill be leaving you and you dammed ideas about how cruel I am when really you can't wait for your females to die just to get a male! "

Just because earlier I said that I'm going to get three bucks >=/


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

OoOoO I have neopets...there prob dying though, i never feed the poor things >.< Maybe ill do that while im there. lol


----------



## stockhart (Apr 9, 2007)

Lol, good idea  Mine are dying too, lol. She's left now, though  You should neomail her instead ^^;


----------



## stockhart (Apr 9, 2007)

Her user name is rat_lover146146.
There was also someone sticking up for her called ratlover720222.
They both think it's alright to keep their rats alone ! 

And they call themselves rat lovers :K


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

lmao, I have bene trying to log into my account and its saying that my b-day is wrong...haha. So I requested my password just in case it was typing in the worng thing, then forgot what e-mail I used. So, I just made a new account, went to my e-mail to activate it, and theres the password request...took like 20 min to get it >.< And it still saying my b-day is wrong. LMAO


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

My first rat lived alone for 8 months, though she did have playdates with other rats most days of the week. She was fine, and I've seen no difference in her personality since she's gotten a cagemate.

I think it's possible to have a very happy single rat, provided that you can spend all day long with your rat (which I did), and give them a large, enriched cage environment that keeps them busy when you're gone.

Of course, many people can't have their rat out of the cage 12-14 hrs a day, interacting with them for most of that time.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I did have a single rat as well. He used to have a cgaemate, but my poor baby (RIP Butthead) died young, they were both feeders. He was very happy to be alone, My entire room was his, and he only went in his cage when HE wanted to. the cage was always open for him. He spent more time in his hiding spot behind my dresser, lol. He put everything there: Paper, pencils, food, toys, everything. He lived for almost 4 years. He used to give kisses all the time.  After he passed I thought I would never get anymore rats, but of course that didnt happen...lol. Now I have my Jay and SilentBob. xD


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i agree that rats can be happy alone, it's just not recommended because it's so much easier to keep them happy if they have someone else there while you're gone. i'm working on getting picasso a friend, but it takes these idiotic breeders in colorado a week to respond to one e-mail. "i check it every day so don't hesitate to e-mail me!" yeah, whatever.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL, are there any other breeders near you that might be better?


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen so many breeder websites that are entirely out of date, and judging from their last "planned litters" pages, probably quit breeding years ago. Makes it even harder to find a good breeder.

At least there *are* breeders in CO... try living in Wisconsin!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Im on the look out for good breeders in my area (Antioch, CA). Im thinking on getting a couple females!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

stockhart said:


> Lol, it's on neopets.com.



Just give up now, there are very few open-minded people on Neopets. 

The site is geared for younger kids(although the occasional adult does play) and kids just think they know everything.

xD


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, sounds like she will never listen *sighs*


----------

